# What are the odds we will see this picture again???



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Bulgaria **** yea. Here to save the mother****in day now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Bulgaria **** yea. Here to save the mother****in day now.


See what? Ivan B was born in Bulgaria and has represented them on a couple of occasions. I'm not sure what your point is?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Peter Lupinc has lived and represented Switzerland for years but at the FMBB he represented Slovenia, his birth country. Why not!

I could represent Great Britain - not sure they'd want me - if I qualified (not sure how I would in GB, very confusing) but possible.

Yeah! what's your point?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

The point is on Davids head.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Brazilians becoming Georgians during the Olympics was okay by me!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas and Gillian, 

You can only represent the country you live in or your native country, but not both. You can't go back and forth between the two.

And Ivan has only been on the Bulgarian team once and that was when he was disqualified here in the US. There was not a Bulgarian before that and not one since then.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Where is that stated in the FCI Rules, pretty please! (I'm becoming more American every day)!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Brazilians becoming Georgians during the Olympics was okay by me!


James,

With an ass like that, I don't care where she's from


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

There is a rule that you can not represent different countries in the same year at World Events. I will find the exact wording.

Gabor ran into that when he made the HU WUSV, the HU FCI team AND the USA FCI team the same year with Enzo.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Sue!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Seriously, we need to get volleyball players to do dogsports.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Where is that stated in the FCI Rules, pretty please! (I'm becoming more American every day)!!


This has nothing to do with the FCI. This is an FMBB trial.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I thought it was that the Georgians all got Brazillians for the Olympics?


James Lechernich said:


> Brazilians becoming Georgians during the Olympics was okay by me!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Ok, I thought it was that the Georgians all got Brazillians for the Olympics?


Got... Became... "Cheeky" comments... It's all the same, right?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Christopher Smith.

I've found the full text:

*The FMBB has decided to confirm to the FCI-decision regarding the nationality of the competitor at the (World)Championship of the FMBB, this includes:*

*To participate, the owner of the dog must have the nationality of the country on behalf he/she participates or be a resident for at least 12 months of the country on behalf he/she participates.*
_*In case of a double nationality, the owner has to choose for one of the countries.*_
_*This choice can be made only once and is definite, so it is not possible to change the choice made.*_
_*The dog in case must be subscribed in the pedigree administration of the country in case for at least 12 months.*_
_*Regardless the nationality accepted, it is not allowed to participate during a competition on behalf of more than one country.*_

*Date of entrance of this rule : 01-06-2007*


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nobody sees a problem with the fact that Ivan switched teams the year following his last disqualification? Now that he has been disqualified again, he will more than likely be banned from competing in AWDF trials for a year. This would prevent him from representing the USA in international trials. I am interested to see if he competes for Bulgaria again.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

WHO CARES??????? Go train your dog David and quit worrying about everyone else.

If someone wishes to compete in a country that they were born in, and it is within the rules, what is the problem????


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Schutzhund and IPO people Tim. That's who cares

Its no longer within the rules. It turns out he can't do it again. The new rule was pushed through in 2007 because of Ivan! Obviously the FMBB cares


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ditto - the rules are clear!

Or, David, are you following a personal agenda. lf so, why?

In another vein, this is what's ruining our sport. If people would only attend to the issues they have in hand themselves, we could move forward.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Schutzhund and IPO people Tim. That's who cares
> 
> Its no longer within the rules. It turns out he can't do it again. The new rule was pushed through in 2007 because of Ivan! Obviously the FMBB cares


You have problems! 
If I were Fred what would I do?

I know lets see video of your dog David!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is really nice to see. That taller chicks face looks familiar!



James Lechernich said:


> Brazilians becoming Georgians during the Olympics was okay by me!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The back of the other ones head is very familiar as well.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The back of the other ones head is very familiar as well.


Lol, and Ive seen that same facial expression on the taller one many a time......


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Lol, and Ive seen that same facial expression on the taller one many a time......


 What? When she was yelling "NO!!!" or "GO away!!!"?:razz: Or maybe "OH crap. Not him again."


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Nobody sees a problem with the fact that Ivan switched teams the year following his last disqualification? Now that he has been disqualified again, he will more than likely be banned from competing in AWDF trials for a year. This would prevent him from representing the USA in international trials. I am interested to see if he competes for Bulgaria again.


why was Ivan disqualified?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

If memory serves me right that pic of Ivan is from the 2008 WUSV. Mals can not compete in the WUSV. So what is your point?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Wise said:


> What? When she was yelling "NO!!!" or "GO away!!!"?:razz: Or maybe "OH crap. Not him again."


"oh my GOD!!!"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> why was Ivan disqualified?


Who said he was? He may not have qualified, score wise for the USA team but I don't think he has ever been disqualified.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He had his show line GSD at the 2008 world. Not a great score but no DQ.
I do believe he was DQd a couple of yrs back because he pulled out a tug walking away from the tracking. I "believe" that was at a Mal event or the AWDF.
Correct me if I'm wrong. This was all what I heard and have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He DQ'ed at the 2010 FMBB. I heard it had to do with being out on the tracking fields the night before.
http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf

"86 USA-01 Balabanov Ivan Rock Ot Vitosha USMA 0 0 0 0DK"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Susan! That's way more receint then what I heard about!


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> He had his show line GSD at the 2008 world. Not a great score but no DQ.
> I do believe he was DQd a couple of yrs back because he pulled out a tug walking away from the tracking. I "believe" that was at a Mal event or the AWDF.
> Correct me if I'm wrong. This was all what I heard and have no first hand knowledge.



It was the 2005 AWMA National Championship where he had a motivational item on him during tracking (a frisbee I believe) and was subsequently DQ'd from the competition.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> If memory serves me right that pic of Ivan is from the 2008 WUSV....


You are correct. It is the 2008 WUSV. The guy carrying the 'Bulgaria' sign is me! lol

I was involved in some volunteer work at the '08' WUSV and had a last minute opportunity to participate in the awards ceremony.



susan tuck said:


> He DQ'ed at the 2010 FMBB. I heard it had to do with being out on the tracking fields the night before.
> http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf
> 
> "86 USA-01 Balabanov Ivan Rock Ot Vitosha USMA 0 0 0 0DK"


I also heard Ivan was disqualified for being on the tracking fields the day/night before competition. [-X


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dana Williams said:


> It was the 2005 AWMA National Championship where he had a motivational item on him during tracking (a frisbee I believe) and was subsequently DQ'd from the competition.



HI Dana,

I'd heard about the tug on the tracking field incident, and chalked it up to a memory lapse. I hadn't heard about being on the tracking fields at night. I thought that Fellatio ano was implying that Ivan had been DQ'd from the USA team not 
from a trial and he was just trying to stir up more sh*t


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I checked the AWMA forum and it's as quiet as church mouse on there. They were both DQ'd for some reason.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dana Williams said:


> It was the 2005 AWMA National Championship where he had a motivational item on him during tracking (a frisbee I believe) and was subsequently DQ'd from the competition.



That's the one I remembered. Thanks Dana!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> He DQ'ed at the 2010 FMBB. I heard it had to do with being out on the tracking fields the night before.
> http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf
> 
> "86 USA-01 Balabanov Ivan Rock Ot Vitosha USMA 0 0 0 0DK"


Haven't heard from anyone who saw him but, if this is true "we all boil with water" German expression maybe not well translated but guess you know what I mean!


----------

